# [ مهم جداا ] علاقه السيور ونقل الحركه



## خيرى محمد . (6 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم , :56: 

اولا انا مازلت مبتدئ فى هذا المجال ,, سبق لى طرح هذا الموضوع بصيغه اخرى فى قسم الكهرباء ولكن علمت ان

العلاقه بين السيور والموتور علاقه ميكانيكيه بحته

*انا ابحث عن قانون يتيح لى السهوله فى التعامل مع الطارات (( البكرات )) من حيث قطر البكره الاساسيه الموجوده فى الموتور والاخرى العامله معها*

*مثلا فى الصوره الى انا مرفقها دى لو فرضنا الطاره الخارجه من الموتور 10.5 سم والطاره الاخرى 70 سم طبعا فرق كبير كم يكون سرعه الطاره ال 70 سم لو كان الموتور 960 لفه قوه 5 ونصف حصان*

*ولو قل نصف سم من الطاره الموجوده بالموتور اى 10 سم كيف تكون النتيجه :18: حاجه تانيه مهمه جدا طو السير بيعمل فرق فى السرعه . وكيفيه تقدير عدد السيور بمعنى الطاره كام سير بمعنى *

استخدام ال 960 لفه الموجودين بالموتور كلهم ؟ ولا فيه ليمت معين مينفعش اتخطاه عشان الامبير ؟ ونفس الموضوع مع عدد سيور الطاره فمثلا الموتور 27 حصان وشغلت طاره سير واحد اقصد لم استنفذ كل الطاقه تبع الموتور هل هذا يوثر على الامبير ؟

انا بقصد يعنى ما فائده الاتنين سير وال3 و ال 4 الخ وفى اى وقت يتيح ليها استخدامهم وما الضرراذا لما استخدمهم وما علاقت ذلك بعدد اللفات او الاحصنه

*ياريت الاهتمام من اساتذه الفيزياء :31:*

اسف جداا على الاطاله ,, :3:


----------



## خيرى محمد . (6 أكتوبر 2009)

انا لا ارى الموضوع بهذه الصعوبه ارجوكم السرعه فى الرد


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (6 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اولا عشرة على سبعين تساوى سبع اذا نسبة التخفيض 1:7 يعنى اقسم 960 على 7 تخرج عدد اللفات تقريبا 
اما اسيور فتستخد الأربع او الثلاث حسب الحمل 
ارجو ان اكون اضفت شئ
والسلام عليكم


----------



## خيرى محمد . (6 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ,,

شكرا جداا اخى لمرورك ولمتابعتك للموضوع ,

انا وجدت قانون اخر ولا اعرف اين الصحيح 

محيط الطاره ألأولى الخاصه بالموتور
ثم احسب محيط الطاره الكبيره
وشوف الطاره الكبيره اكبر من الصغيره كام مره
هو ده فرق عدد اللفات بين الطارتين
فلو كانت الطاره الصغيره مثلا محيطها 50 سم 
والكبيره 250 سم فسوف تقسم ال250 على 50 
يبقى فرق السرعه بين ألأثنين 5 لفات

المفروض انى اقسم المحيط على المحيط ولا القطر على القطر ؟ 

وسؤال اخر هل من المفترض توزيع 960 لفه ؟ اى ان ماكينه بيها تروس وطارات هل كلما ذات الحمل اخذت من سرعه الملف ؟ اى ان الحساب لابد ان يكون دقيق لكى لو زاد الحمل عن 960 لفه يرفع الامبير ؟

ياريت التوضيح وشكرا ,,


----------



## احمد الحوت (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*الى الاخ خيري*

سلام عليكم اخ خيري
هناك قانون يسمى حساب نسب نقل الحركة وهو :
قطر المنقاد (2) / قطر القائد ( 1) = عدد دورات القائد ( 1) /عدد دورات المنقاد ( 2) هذا هو القانون
حيث ان القائد هو مربوط على الموتور هذا اذا كان لدينا بكرتين
اما اذا كان لدينا عدة بكرات فالبكرة القائد هي التي تعطي الحركة للبكرة التي تليها ويرمز لها ايضا بالرقم ( 1 )
اما البكرة المنقادة فهي التي تأخذ الحركة من البكرة القائد ويرمز لها بالرقم ( 2 )
هذا تعريف البكرة القائد والمنقاد
نرجع الى القانون
بعد ان نتكتب الارقام بالتعويض في القانون كالاتي :
70 / 10.5 = 960 / عدد دورات المنقاد
الان نضرب الوسطين في الطريفين ( رياضيات) 
عدد دورات المنقاد = 70 / 10.5 * 960
اذن عدد دورات المنقاد = 144 دورة
اما لماذا تستخدم عدة سيور بين البكرتين هذا دليل على ان عزم الدوران لدينا كبير يتم نقله عبر السيور بمعنى اخر حتى لا تتزحلق السيور بين البكرتين و يتم نقل الحركة 100% بين البكرتين
اما ياخي اعذرني لم افهم بقية سؤالك لاني عراقي ولا افهم سوى اللهجة العراقية والعربي الفصيح رجاءً اكتب بالعربي الفصيح وان شاء الله نجيبك
والسلام عليكم


[/quote]


----------



## خيرى محمد . (7 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ,,

والله ما قصرت اخى احمد الحوت بالنسبه لبقيه السؤال فانا اقصد ان البكرات حرف v كما تسمى فى بعض الاحيان تكون 3 او 2 او 4 ليس بكره بسير واحد انما بثلاث او اكثر فمتى نقوم وعلى اى اساس يتم التغير اذا كان الموتور مثلا 5.5 حصان فمن المفترض ان يكون اقصى حد لعدد السيور كم ؟ لكى لا يرفع الامبير للموتور ومن ناحيه اخرى عندما اكبر فى بكره الموتور تعطينى سرعه اقل او ازيد ؟ والعكس مع البكره المنقاده وياريت توضيحك اخى لنقطت

3 او اربع بكرات اى فرضا البكره القائده بكره واحده اما البكره المنقاده بكره تأخد من البكره القائده ومركب عليها سير ايضافى اى يجعلها تعمل قائده لطاره اخره منقاده فكيف يتم حساب السرعه هنا ؟ 

شكرا اخى جدا وجزاك الله كل خير ,,


----------



## احمد الحوت (7 أكتوبر 2009)

سلام عليكم وايضا يوجد قانون اخر اذا كان لدينا تروس (gears)
وهو
عدد اسنان الترس المنقاد ( 2 ) / عدد اسنان الترس القائد ( 1 ) = عدد دورات الترس القائد ( 1) / عدد دورات الترس المنقاد ( 2 ) 
اما نسبة نقل الحركة فبعد الاستنتاج بالقانون يكون لدينا سرعتين 
سرعة القائد والمنقاد 
اما قانون حساب نقل النسبة هو
عدد دورات القائد ( 1 ) / عدد دورات المنقاد ( 2 ) 
ومن السؤال الذي طرحته :
960 / 144 = 6.6
اي كل 6 دورات ونص تقريبا تدورها البكرة القائد تدور البكرة المنقادة دورة واحد
ويتم تمثيل النسبة هكذا 
6.6 : 1 اي ان الحركة للابطىء


----------



## احمد الحوت (7 أكتوبر 2009)

سلام عليكم اخي العزيز هذه القوانين لا علاقة لها بالحمل والذي هو عزم الدوران الذي يخص بهذه النقطة اما متى نختار هذا العزم او عدد السيور فهذا يعتمد على الحمل الذي تريد ان تنقل له الحركة 
فمثلا ماكنة عجانة الطحين اريد ان انتقل لها حركة من موتور 
والحركة هنا لذراع التي تمزج الطحين 
اولا ان اعرف وزن هذه الذراع ثانيا استخرج لها عزم وهنا ايضا العزم انواع منه العزم الاساسي ( القوة * الذراع )
وهناك عزم الدوران وايضا عزم القصور الذاتي 
ثانيا احسب هذا العزم الى كم حصان ميكانيكي 
ثالثا اتي بموتور اعلى من من عزم الذراع بنسبة لاتزيد عن 10% لان هذه اقصى نسبة تفقد اثناء نقل الحركة ومن بعد ذلك من قانون البكرات والتروس اعمل نقل الحركة بين الذراع والموتور فالموضوع معقد قليلا خصوصا للذي لم يدرس علم الميكانيك فاخ خيري اذكر لي بالضبط ما الذي تريده وانا سوف اجيبك واوفر عليك القوانين والمعادلات الميكانيكية لكن رجاء بالعربي الفصيح 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## احمد الحوت (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*الى الاخ خيري*



خيرى محمد . قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ,,
> 
> والله ما قصرت اخى احمد الحوت بالنسبه لبقيه السؤال فانا اقصد ان البكرات حرف v كما تسمى فى بعض الاحيان تكون 3 او 2 او 4 ليس بكره بسير واحد انما بثلاث او اكثر فمتى نقوم وعلى اى اساس يتم التغير اذا كان الموتور مثلا 5.5 حصان فمن المفترض ان يكون اقصى حد لعدد السيور كم ؟ لكى لا يرفع الامبير للموتور ومن ناحيه اخرى عندما اكبر فى بكره الموتور تعطينى سرعه اقل او ازيد ؟ والعكس مع البكره المنقاده وياريت توضيحك اخى لنقطت
> 
> ...


اخي خيري ما هو الحمل الذي تريد ان تشغله على هذا الموتور من خلال هذه البكرات 
واعطني تفاصيل هذا الحمل لكي اجيبك بشكل مفصل 
لكن غدا ان شاء الله لاني تعبت من السهر
والسلام عليكم


----------



## وائل عبده (7 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## خيرى محمد . (7 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ,, 

الاخ الفاضل الاستاذ احمد , اولا شكرا جزيلاً لمتابعتلك لموضوعى وانا اعرف انى تعبتك معى 

الموضوع بكل بساطه اننى اعمل فى ماكينات الغزل والنسيج مثال الكرد ولكن هذه الماكينات قديمه او بمعنى اوضح بدائيه فانا اريد تطويرها انت الان اعطيتنى نصف الطريق الان اريد منك شرح مثال مخرطه تعمل بموتور 15 حصان مثلا صندوق التروس (( Gearbox)) كيف اعرف سرعته وهل من الممكن ان اغير فى سرعته الى الاعلى او الاقل 

مثال اخر انا عندى فى الورشه منشار حديد يعمل بموتور5 .1 حصان عدد لفاته 1380 لفه ان لا اعلم كيف تسير ميكانيكيه هذا المنشار بالنسبه لتروسه وبكراته انا اريد ان اطلب منك طلب ويجزيك الله عليه خيراً ان شاء الله
انا اريدك ان تشرح ليه على ماكينه تكون محتفظ بصوره لها وتشرح ليها ميكانيكيا القوانين المهمه فقط التى من خلالها 
يمكننى التعديل

ثانيا ماذا تقصد بردك والحركة هنا لذراع التي تمزج الطحين 
اولا ان اعرف وزن هذه الذراع ثانيا استخرج لها عزم وهنا ايضا العزم انواع منه العزم الاساسي ( القوة * الذراع )
وهناك عزم الدوران وايضا عزم القصور الذاتي 
ثانيا احسب هذا العزم الى كم حصان ميكانيكي 

كيف على ان احسب هذا العزم , 

اشكرك جداا وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك واسف مره اخى على تعبك معى ,,


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (7 أكتوبر 2009)

اليك اخى الحبيب هذا الرابط ومواضيع اخرى بخصوص هذا الموضوع لأخونا د/ احمد ذكى حلمى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t157215.html


----------



## خيرى محمد . (7 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووور جداا اخى على الاضافه 

وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## خيرى محمد . (9 أكتوبر 2009)

???????


----------



## خيرى محمد . (9 أكتوبر 2009)

للرفع ,,,,,


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير يااخي*​


----------



## سيد على محمد (11 أكتوبر 2012)

الله ينور


----------



## عبده محمود (27 مايو 2013)

اسهل طريقه لحساب السرعه المطلوبه هى انك تضرب الرقمين المعلومين للعنصر الواحد وبعدين تقسم الناتج على العنصر اللى سرعته او قطر طارته مجهول بمعنى ابسط فى المثال اللى حضرتك كاتبه نضرب قطر طاره الموتور فى عدد لفاته ونقسم على قطر الطاره يطلع الناتج سرعه الطاره يعنى 10.5 *960 /70=144 
تحياتى


----------



## obada abu kenan (29 مايو 2013)

مشكورين


----------

